# Problem z otwarciem plików .docx - nie widać tekstu

## Xywa

Witam,

Mam problem z otwarciem dokumentów .docx zarówno pod OpenOffice-bin czy LibreOffice-bin, zarówno w wersji stabilnej jak i testowej. Po otwarciu mam tylko tło ze logiem firmowym bez tekstu. Testowałem na różnych plikach z różnych źródeł. Dodatkowo w czasie otwierania dokumentu mam:

 *Quote:*   

> Error loading BASIC of document
> 
> {plik}
> 
> General Error
> ...

 

Czy u Was wszystko w porządku?

p.s. Próbowałem utworzyć nowy dokument i zapisać go jako .docx. Otwiera bez problemu tekstem, ale podczas otwierania pokazuje się ten sam komunikat o blędzie jak wyżej.

----------

## Pryka

Zrobiłem test przed chwilą, u mnie konsola nie pokazuje nic niepokojącego przy zapisie i odczycie z docx.

A mógłbyś udostępnić ten dokument? Czy taka opcja nie wchodzi w grę?

ps. Dodam, że ja mam kompilowaną wersję libreoffice

EDIT:

Gogolowałeś trochę? masa przydatnych wyników jest:

https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=Error+loading+BASIC+of+document+&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a&hl=pl&lr=all

----------

## sherszen

Mój Libre Office również sobie nie radzi z docx, ba nawet pokazuje to, czego gołym okiem nie widać. (mówię o obrazku, którego sam nigdy nie kopiowałem do dokumentu, a tam jest). W Office 2010 wszystko w porządku.

----------

## Xywa

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Gogolowałeś trochę? masa przydatnych wyników jest:

 

Tak. Jako że wcześniej u mnie OO działał ok, a problem pojawił się dość niedawno, przejrzałem troszkę net i znalazłem że podobne problemy pojawiły się na bug-liście na początku maja. Ludzie otwierali dokument, ale nic w nich nie było - oprócz np. tabel. Innym z koleii ginę·ła grafika ale był tekst.

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=36791

lub

 *Quote:*   

> Might be related to or DUP of
> 
> Bug 32170 - FILEOPEN Opened DOCX-file is empty
> 
> Bug 36862 - Docx file displays nothing
> ...

 

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Dodam, że ja mam kompilowaną wersję libreoffice

 

Ja używam binarnej, spróbuje przekompilować całość, może to pomoże.

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Zrobiłem test przed chwilą, u mnie konsola nie pokazuje nic niepokojącego przy zapisie i odczycie z docx.

 

Dobry pomysł z konsolą! Dzięki niemu już wiem że komunikat z błedem pojawia się przy otwarciu w ogole LibreOffice --writer, ale na konsoli czytso. Za to jak otwieram ten dokument .docx (co ginie mi tekst w nim) to mam:

```
$ libreoffice --writer

/home/lo/stable/clone/filters/writerfilter/source/dmapper/GraphicImport.cxx:1505 failed. Message :GraphicCrop

/home/lo/stable/clone/filters/writerfilter/source/dmapper/GraphicImport.cxx:1505 failed. Message :GraphicCrop

(soffice:326): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to retrieve the file info for `file:///home/rix/a%2520price%2520list.docx': Error stating file '/home/rix/a%20price%20list.docx': No such file or directory

(soffice:326): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to retrieve the file info for `file:///home/rix/a%2520price%2520list.docx': Error stating file '/home/rix/a%20price%20list.docx': No such file or directory

```

Ale...hmm dziwna sprawa, już wszytsko jest OK- to znaczy widzę już tekst. Nie wiem czy pomógl jakiś mały update biblotek czy co.

----------

